# Barton Tropical Style Strap - Video Review



## c3p0

I went ahead and ordered a Barton Tropical-Style rubber strap to cope with the heat days. Then Barton sent me a promo for a contest to win a free strap. There are many ways to enter contest entries. One of them is by creating a small video review. So, I went ahead and made one and I though I'd share it with you. If any one is interested in entering the contest you can follow this link:

UPDATE: Looks like the contest has ended. Sorry guys.









Nodus Duality Unity White Watch + Tropic Band Sneak Peak June - July 2


Nodus + Tropic Sneak Peak Watch Giveaway | Barton Watch Bands June - July 2021 Barton Watch Bands Nodus + Tropic Sneak Peak Watch Giveaway Use Code TROPIC15 to Save 15% on Our New Tropic Collection - OFFICIAL GIVEAWAY RULES - NO PURCHASE NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN. MAKING A PURCHASE OR...




wn.nr





Here is a picture:









And the video review:








BartonStrap


Watch "BartonStrap" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## Nokie

Great looking strap. Fits your watch perfectly.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## c3p0

Nokie said:


> Great looking strap. Fits your watch perfectly.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.


Thank you Nokie. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Jezec

This only comes in one size? The elite rubber straps come with both long and short versions.


----------



## caribiner23

Nice looking strap and great video! Hope your wife recovered. 

Be sure to let us know how it wears as time goes on!


----------



## c3p0

Jezec said:


> This only comes in one size? The elite rubber straps come with both long and short versions.


Actually, the package comes with two versions of the strap, one normal (fits well on my 7" wrist, with room to spare), and a shorter version.


----------



## c3p0

jtlynn23 said:


> Nice looking strap and great video! Hope your wife recovered.
> 
> Be sure to let us know how it wears as time goes on!


Don't worry, no blood was drawn.


----------



## WatchEater666

Looks great. I actually met the PE firm that bought them a few months ago, nice guys!


----------



## vmgotit

That strap looks great on that watch! I wish Barton would make this strap in the 9” ( long ) length! Vance.


----------



## parv

c3p0 said:


> ...
> ordered a Barton Tropical-Style rubber strap ... Barton sent me a promo for a contest to win a free strap ... One of [the ways to enter the contest] is by creating a small video review.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BartonStrap
> 
> 
> Watch "BartonStrap" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


c3po, would you please answer, missing in the video, these queries ...

- wrist size where watch is usually worn;

- amount of overhang past the buckle;

- pitch of the holes (average distance between 2 consecutive holes) meeting your needs: strap is neither too tight nor too loose?

Related to the above, could you possibly post a picture while wearing the watch with the strap to show the free end of the strap relative to the buckle & the strap keepers?

Thank you.

- parv


----------



## parv

(I am aware that the strap comes with its own spring bar.)

What is the thickness of the spring bars in the middle and the ends for this strap? I would need ends to be of 1.2 mm diameter. Alternatively, is it possible to use 2 mm thick (in the middle) spring bar in the strap without compromising its integrity?

- parv


----------



## PuYang

I was fairly interested in these, especially considering short tropic / rubber straps are so difficult to find.

But I'm waiting for more colorful options... hope Barton expands on this with more colors. Teal, Orange, Yellow, Red, etc etc.

Also for their Silicone Elites. Tons of colors for the undersides, but most of those colors aren't available for the top side.


----------



## Jezec

c3p0 said:


> Actually, the package comes with two versions of the strap, one normal (fits well on my 7" wrist, with room to spare), and a shorter version.


Thanks. The elite rubber is really popular, so I'm sure the tropic is awesome for the value. Just picked one up to check it out.


----------



## c3p0

parv said:


> c3po, would you please answer, missing in the video, these queries ...
> 
> - wrist size where watch is usually worn;
> 
> - amount of overhang past the buckle;
> 
> - pitch of the holes (average distance between 2 consecutive holes) meeting your needs: strap is neither too tight nor too loose?
> 
> Related to the above, could you possibly post a picture while wearing the watch with the strap to show the free end of the strap relative to the buckle & the strap keepers?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - parv


Please understand that I have no affiliation with Barton straps. So, please direct any further questions to them. But, here is my attempt to answer some of your questions.

As I mentioned above, my wrist is 7" in circumference. I find that I like wearing this strap rather loose. It hugs my wrist quite well on the sides, so it doesn't move around too much. Here are a few pictures of how I am currently wearing it.
























I hope that helps.


----------



## parv

c3p0 said:


> Please understand that I have no affiliation with Barton straps.


I am sorry for giving the impression that I doubted that.



> ...
> As I mentioned above, my wrist is 7" in diameter. I find that I like wearing this strap rather loose. It hugs my wrist quite well on the sides, so it doesn't move around too much. Here are a few pictures of how I am currently wearing it.
> ...
> 
> View attachment 15984519
> 
> View attachment 15984520
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.


Above was helpful indeed. Thank you.

- parv


----------



## jcartw20

Barton's really built a name for themselves with their silicone straps and it seems many people are expecting those properties from these. Can't help but wonder how many actually tried the boiling method given that these are TPU which is what also gives them that nice luster.


----------



## househalfman

I’ll let others try the boiling method but mine’s going back to Amazon. It seems that Barton managed to make an attractive strap but with the flexibility and comfort of a zip tie.


----------



## PuYang

I just received mine yesterday and I'm 'meh' towards them. They aren't bad or uncomfortable, but aren't the most comfortable either. TPU isn't as stiff as I expected, they bend fairly easily, but do bounce back to its original shape once removed.

I did instantly boil water and let it sit inside a mug for an hour before wearing for the first time, so maybe that has helped with comfort.

Overall I like them enough to continue using them on my Beaters/Divers without hesitation. The biggest positive for me is the inclusion of the shorter tail end. Every other rubber/tropic strap out there are too long for me.

If Barton ever uses the same molds (short straps, etc) with a softer rubber material, I would totally be interested, even if it costs more.


----------



## 92gli

PuYang said:


> If Barton ever uses the same molds (short straps, etc) with a softer rubber material, I would totally be interested, even if it costs more.


Exactly. I don't understand why they won't make these with the same material as the elite silicone.


----------



## mrk

Was keep to get one of these for my Flieger Bronze Vintage as whilst the Hirsch PURE rubber is very nice, it has no air holes so on a hot day I find things get slippery as my wrist can't breathe. A tropic would solve that perfectly. Such a shame it's TPU, silicone or FKM/NBR would have been preferred for this type of strap. The other big brands like Joseph Bonnie etc use vulcanised rubber and they're so so soft and premium. Costs a lot more but I'm fine paying the premium for a quality 18mm tropic strap.


----------



## c3p0

PuYang said:


> I just received mine yesterday and I'm 'meh' towards them. They aren't bad or uncomfortable, but aren't the most comfortable either. TPU isn't as stiff as I expected, they bend fairly easily, but do bounce back to its original shape once removed.
> 
> I did instantly boil water and let it sit inside a mug for an hour before wearing for the first time, so maybe that has helped with comfort.
> 
> Overall I like them enough to continue using them on my Beaters/Divers without hesitation. The biggest positive for me is the inclusion of the shorter tail end. Every other rubber/tropic strap out there are too long for me.
> 
> If Barton ever uses the same molds (short straps, etc) with a softer rubber material, I would totally be interested, even if it costs more.


Resurecting this old thread with some pertinent good news. I got an email today from Barton Straps saying they have redesigned their tropical straps. They are apparently stil using TPU, but with a more 'soft and flexible' composition. They are offering to replace for free any of these straps purchased last year. I just placed my order. So, just letting you know.


----------



## brandon\

c3p0 said:


> Resurecting this old thread with some pertinent good news. I got an email today from Barton Straps saying they have redesigned their tropical straps. They are apparently stil using TPU, but with a more 'soft and flexible' composition. They are offering to replace for free any of these straps purchased last year. I just placed my order. So, just letting you know.


----------



## c3p0

brandon\ said:


>


That's the one.


----------



## PuYang

i was considering emailing them to confirm what the upgrade was. Are you guys SURE their new TPU is actually different?

If it IS softer, I would definitely be interested 

EDIT: I reread that email multiple times, and it may hint to a softer material... but not definitive imo


----------



## 92gli

Well, I guess you could say it's marketing "spin", but do you really think they would give away hundreds of straps if it wasn't softer? They probably just don't have a irrefutable measurement of flexibility to refer to.


----------



## brandon\

PuYang said:


> i was considering emailing them to confirm what the upgrade was. Are you guys SURE their new TPU is actually different?
> 
> If it IS softer, I would definitely be interested
> 
> EDIT: I reread that email multiple times, and it may hint to a softer material... but not definitive imo


That's what's holding me back from trying it again. At least until I hear otherwise. And they haven't removed this from the description - it's still up:



> *NOTE: TPU is a much thicker and sturdier material than silicone or rubber. While it will soften slightly over time, please be aware that this strap is designed to endure the harshest of elements and has a firm fit.*


----------



## PuYang

brandon\ said:


> That's what's holding me back from trying it again. At least until I hear otherwise. And they haven't removed this from the description - it's still up:


This line is on the product page of the website now:
"Our new and improved Tropical-Style Strap is more flexible and comfortable than before."

I BELIEVE it wasn't there before when I clicked the email a few days ago. (It was still showing the v1.0).

So, I guess that is as good of an answer I was hoping for! Now, don't know HOW much of an improvement it is, considering it is still the same TPU material.

I purchased my Barton Tropics last Sept, so I might still be eligible for their 1 year exchange. I will probably contact them to try it out, might as well :]


----------



## brandon\

PuYang said:


> I purchased my Barton Tropics last Sept, so I might still be eligible for their 1 year exchange. I will probably contact them to try it out, might as well :]


Yeah, do it. They are super easy to work with.


----------



## PuYang

Ok, I emailed them yesterday and they responded today.

I know Barton already has a very good reputation (I myself have purchased multiple straps from them before).

But they are offering to send me the new straps (free), AND I get to keep the originals too. So, they are sending new straps to me without any actual exchange. (I purchased 2 tropics before).

Needless to say, I am quite happy, and they also confirmed the 2.0 will be more comfortable and flexible. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## PuYang

Hi, I'm bumping this.

Just received my NEW and free Barton Silicone 2.0 straps, so here is a quick mini-review / first impressions. Some comparisons / thoughts will be clearer to those who have experienced the 1.0 straps.

Firstly, they are much softer than the 1.0 versions. The surface feel (to the touch) is a bit different. The 2.0 feel much more like Rubber, with a gummy-like feel, compared to the 1.0, which had a almost shiny plasticy feel to them. The 2.0 however, are still NOT as soft/flexible as a FKM or Silicone strap though, but already a huge improvement over 1.0s.

Now to do the impossible: try to explain the flexibility/softness using words 

When you first take the 2.0s out of the package, you will immediately feel they are flexible and can easily curve. Whereas the 1.0s are stiff and require actual force to curve.
If you grab the end of the strap, and flail it up and down, the 2.0s will flap / wave around a bit. The 1.0s would not, as they would just remain plank-like, and not deform or bend at all.

As for the pain-in-the-butt-to-remove keepers issue I had with the 1.0s. The issue still persists, but has improved a bit. Due to the improved softness/flexibility of the strap, the locking keeper is easier to put on and remove than before. However, the new surface feel (stickier, gummy-like) may actually be causing keepers to grip more than before... So, two steps forward, one step back kinda situation.

The flexibility of 2.0s allow the strap to curve much easier around your wrist. There are NO noticeable "hotspots" clamping down the sides of your wrists anymore. (Might depend on your wrist shape). With the improved flexibility, I don't think boiling water + mug trick is necessary at all for the 2.0s. (I felt it was NECESSARY for the 1.0s to curve around my wrist).

A quick numeric / chart to compare Flexibility between a FKM, Silicone, Barton's 1.0 and 2.0 straps:
STIFF 1 ----------> 10 FLEXIBILE
Barton's 1.0 = 1
Barton's 2.0 = 6
Aliexpress Silicone (~2.5mm thick) = 9
Aliexpress FKM (~2.5mm thick) = 10
NOTE: Both Barton Tropic straps are thicker than the FKM/Silicone straps I had on hand to compare with. (Barton's are around 3.5mm thick)


-----------------------

TLDR:

Barton's 2.0s are noticeably softer and more flexible than the 1.0s, but are NOT as flexible as a FKM strap.
Boiling water trick to curve the 2.0s are no longer necessary. (It was "necessary" for the 1.0s)
Softer surface feel, feels more premium and less plasticy/cheap than the 1.0s. But that is sorta subjective / preference. Feels a little more like FKM now.


With all of that being said; if I had these 2.0s from the very beginning, I probably woulda wore them a fair amount, and felt fairly happy with the money spent. Afterall, these are probably the "only" choice for SHORT tropic style straps. The 1.0s were worn for a day, then left in a drawer. IF you have the 1.0s purchased within the last year, DEFINITELY request for the 2.0s (free).


----------



## c3p0

PuYang said:


> Hi, I'm bumping this.
> 
> Just received my NEW and free Barton Silicone 2.0 straps, so here is a quick mini-review / first impressions. Some comparisons / thoughts will be clearer to those who have experienced the 1.0 straps.
> 
> Firstly, they are much softer than the 1.0 versions. The surface feel (to the touch) is a bit different. The 2.0 feel much more like Rubber, with a gummy-like feel, compared to the 1.0, which had a almost shiny plasticy feel to them. The 2.0 however, are still NOT as soft/flexible as a FKM or Silicone strap though, but already a huge improvement over 1.0s.
> 
> Now to do the impossible: try to explain the flexibility/softness using words
> 
> When you first take the 2.0s out of the package, you will immediately feel they are flexible and can easily curve. Whereas the 1.0s are stiff and require actual force to curve.
> If you grab the end of the strap, and flail it up and down, the 2.0s will flap / wave around a bit. The 1.0s would not, as they would just remain plank-like, and not deform or bend at all.
> 
> As for the pain-in-the-butt-to-remove keepers issue I had with the 1.0s. The issue still persists, but has improved a bit. Due to the improved softness/flexibility of the strap, the locking keeper is easier to put on and remove than before. However, the new surface feel (stickier, gummy-like) may actually be causing keepers to grip more than before... So, two steps forward, one step back kinda situation.
> 
> The flexibility of 2.0s allow the strap to curve much easier around your wrist. There are NO noticeable "hotspots" clamping down the sides of your wrists anymore. (Might depend on your wrist shape). With the improved flexibility, I don't think boiling water + mug trick is necessary at all for the 2.0s. (I felt it was NECESSARY for the 1.0s to curve around my wrist).
> 
> A quick numeric / chart to compare Flexibility between a FKM, Silicone, Barton's 1.0 and 2.0 straps:
> STIFF 1 ----------> 10 FLEXIBILE
> Barton's 1.0 = 1
> Barton's 2.0 = 6
> Aliexpress Silicone (~2.5mm thick) = 9
> Aliexpress FKM (~2.5mm thick) = 10
> NOTE: Both Barton Tropic straps are thicker than the FKM/Silicone straps I had on hand to compare with. (Barton's are around 3.5mm thick)
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> Barton's 2.0s are noticeably softer and more flexible than the 1.0s, but are NOT as flexible as a FKM strap.
> Boiling water trick to curve the 2.0s are no longer necessary. (It was "necessary" for the 1.0s)
> Softer surface feel, feels more premium and less plasticy/cheap than the 1.0s. But that is sorta subjective / preference. Feels a little more like FKM now.
> 
> 
> With all of that being said; if I had these 2.0s from the very beginning, I probably woulda wore them a fair amount, and felt fairly happy with the money spent. Afterall, these are probably the "only" choice for SHORT tropic style straps. The 1.0s were worn for a day, then left in a drawer. IF you have the 1.0s purchased within the last year, DEFINITELY request for the 2.0s (free).


Thanks PuYang. I received mine too and was thinking on sharing my impressions, but you said it much better than I could, and I agree completely. Very happy with the new softer version. Cheers.

P.D.: I did end up cutting out one of the strap keepers (the one without the nob) as it was not needed and it was a bit uncomfortable. It is much better now.


----------



## WastedYears

I bought three of the V.1 tropics last year. I e-mailed them about an exchange 5 days ago and have heard nothing back. And the 50% discount code doesn't seem to be working anymore. Guess I missed that window.


----------



## brandon\

PuYang said:


> Hi, I'm bumping this.
> 
> Just received my NEW and free Barton Silicone 2.0 straps, so here is a quick mini-review / first impressions. Some comparisons / thoughts will be clearer to those who have experienced the 1.0 straps.
> 
> Firstly, they are much softer than the 1.0 versions. The surface feel (to the touch) is a bit different. The 2.0 feel much more like Rubber, with a gummy-like feel, compared to the 1.0, which had a almost shiny plasticy feel to them. The 2.0 however, are still NOT as soft/flexible as a FKM or Silicone strap though, but already a huge improvement over 1.0s.
> 
> Now to do the impossible: try to explain the flexibility/softness using words
> 
> When you first take the 2.0s out of the package, you will immediately feel they are flexible and can easily curve. Whereas the 1.0s are stiff and require actual force to curve.
> If you grab the end of the strap, and flail it up and down, the 2.0s will flap / wave around a bit. The 1.0s would not, as they would just remain plank-like, and not deform or bend at all.
> 
> As for the pain-in-the-butt-to-remove keepers issue I had with the 1.0s. The issue still persists, but has improved a bit. Due to the improved softness/flexibility of the strap, the locking keeper is easier to put on and remove than before. However, the new surface feel (stickier, gummy-like) may actually be causing keepers to grip more than before... So, two steps forward, one step back kinda situation.
> 
> The flexibility of 2.0s allow the strap to curve much easier around your wrist. There are NO noticeable "hotspots" clamping down the sides of your wrists anymore. (Might depend on your wrist shape). With the improved flexibility, I don't think boiling water + mug trick is necessary at all for the 2.0s. (I felt it was NECESSARY for the 1.0s to curve around my wrist).
> 
> A quick numeric / chart to compare Flexibility between a FKM, Silicone, Barton's 1.0 and 2.0 straps:
> STIFF 1 ----------> 10 FLEXIBILE
> Barton's 1.0 = 1
> Barton's 2.0 = 6
> Aliexpress Silicone (~2.5mm thick) = 9
> Aliexpress FKM (~2.5mm thick) = 10
> NOTE: Both Barton Tropic straps are thicker than the FKM/Silicone straps I had on hand to compare with. (Barton's are around 3.5mm thick)
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> TLDR:
> 
> Barton's 2.0s are noticeably softer and more flexible than the 1.0s, but are NOT as flexible as a FKM strap.
> Boiling water trick to curve the 2.0s are no longer necessary. (It was "necessary" for the 1.0s)
> Softer surface feel, feels more premium and less plasticy/cheap than the 1.0s. But that is sorta subjective / preference. Feels a little more like FKM now.
> 
> 
> With all of that being said; if I had these 2.0s from the very beginning, I probably woulda wore them a fair amount, and felt fairly happy with the money spent. Afterall, these are probably the "only" choice for SHORT tropic style straps. The 1.0s were worn for a day, then left in a drawer. IF you have the 1.0s purchased within the last year, DEFINITELY request for the 2.0s (free).


Thank you for your review. I’m probably gonna try one again next time in order from them.


----------

